# lofe proof case on yak



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

anyone use one of these cases while yakking?

if iphone 5 comes out ima try it out and will be using this case

mainly want to kjow how you store it i was wondering if theres a way to attach a neck band or something similar.

i know ill drop it!!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

I ment life proof in the title


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

My brother has ine and he keeps it in his zippered pocket while kayak fishing.i havent seen any straps or anything like that but im sure you could rig something up.the case is bulkier than an otter box and the touch doesnt work as good with it on but it keeps it dry.also the headphone jack is almost useless because its a tiny hole.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I keep mine with me at all times in the yak. I can pull up radar, NOAA weather alerts or call for help. I keep a VHF with me but honestly feel that I'll have better luck with my phone in the case of an emergency.

I keep mine in a small pelican box do it won't fall out. I haven't found any way to attach a lanyard although I actually called their customer service and suggested in for the future.

I actually think its smaller than an otter box, not bulkier. A little longer maybe, but not bulky. The headphone jack does require headsets that have a slimmer end. I have a pair and they work great. I also don't have issues with the touch screen although with wet fingers you will have to push slightly harder


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

gotcha dont they make an adaptor for the jack?

which otterbox is it bigger then? 
the commuter or defender?

or both...

thanks for the input


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

thanks chris if there no easy way to hook up a lanyard then ill have to pass .

I wanna use it as my camera on the water that and everything u mentioned!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

southern yakker said:


> My brother has ine and he keeps it in his zippered pocket while kayak fishing.i havent seen any straps or anything like that but im sure you could rig something up.the case is bulkier than an otter box and the touch doesnt work as good with it on but it keeps it dry.also the headphone jack is almost useless because its a tiny hole.


From what I've seen the case is less bulky than a comparable otterbox. My friends have had no ill effects with the touch, but have said that they need an adapter for the headphone jack. Not really an issue when on the yak I wouldn't think.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, I don't use the headphones on the water. I want to hear that drunk guy on the wave runner coming up on me!

Ox, I don't remember which otter box I had, but it was definitely more bulky than my life proof. The lack of lanyard attachment sucks, but I wouldn't go without mine


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

I have one. Great case so far.

Only drawback is that there is no way to attach a tether. I carry mine in the waterproof bag from my Blackberry. The phone functions fine in the bag, but I have to remove it from the bag to take a pic. Can be scary when offshore with a big king flopping around in your lap.

They do sell a new Float option on their website for $39 that has locations for tethers. A bit overpriced in my opinion after paying $80 for the case. I'll continue to use my bag until a better/cheaper option comes out.

Again, great case... Just wish they would add a loop or hole to attach a tether. But why would you do that if you could sell a float for $40.

Bryan


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

more then one person has recomended the dri-suit case . has anyone used that one ? looks bulkier but has a spot for lanyards . It would be be on the water case only not my daily driver ...


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow doing more research and ran into this soft case water proof down to 38ft...
and its thin enough to put it inside another case! looks sweet but I think its only available in japan at the moment... Im going to have my friend mail me a couple!

its called case marine

http://www.iphonehacks.com/2012/05/case-marine-0-25-mm-thick-case-makes-iphone-waterproof.html

too bad you have to apply those stickers on the back and cant charge with it on..


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

I have had the lifeproof case now for 3 months. Take it on the water, in the pool, in the shower, hell... I take it everywhere. Love it and recommend it for anyone who loves the water.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

i only wish it had a lanyard 
couldnt they make one that screws into the headphone area..


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

I like my life proof and it does come with jack adapter that screws in and as mentioned you can purchase a "Life jacket" for the case for about 40 bucks. I had a otter box, but when you flip and your dry storage is open, well you get the idea of what happened... lost phone, camera and keys.. was a suckie day. lesson learned the hard way


----------



## The_Rookie (Jul 4, 2012)

I am a big believer in the life proof case. When I was kayaking in the gulf, it was fully submerged on many occasions. No I'll effects at all on my iPhone.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Ive been toying with the idea of taping some Velcro to the back and attaching it to one of my lanyards or just velcro a bobber on it when I'm on the water. Cause they do not float. Other than not floating Got nothing to say but good things about life proof case.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

guy at work bought the life proof....it says its waterproof, drop proof, nucular proof...basically indestructible.....we tested it underwater at work and it worked like a champ....he accidentally dropped it trying to put it back in his pocket and it destroyed his 4S....called life proof..their first question was is the case ok? he said yes...then they proceeded to tell him thats all the warranty covers


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Love my lifeproof. I do wish at times there was a lanyard that can be attached. 
Here's a picture of some chicken dolphin I took with minw


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

^^^ 
That's frigging sweet


----------



## indabacking (Jul 10, 2012)

They have a new float for these cases that saw in Kayak Angler. It's called life float or something of that nature. I keep mine in the seat pocket of my cuda and it has been no problem there.


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I use mine every time I go out and just keep it in my webbed pocked of my Pompano. Works great for pictures cause I can just pull it out for the moment then back away. I am always scared of dropping it in the process though. At least you know if you do your phone will keep on working on the bottom.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> guy at work bought the life proof....it says its waterproof, drop proof, nucular proof...basically indestructible.....we tested it underwater at work and it worked like a champ....he accidentally dropped it trying to put it back in his pocket and it destroyed his 4S....called life proof..their first question was is the case ok? he said yes...then they proceeded to tell him thats all the warranty covers


Something must have changed in Lifeproof's advertising as I just got one for Christmas and the instructions were full of disclaimers for damage. The disclaimers were very clear that the case wasn't necessarily designed to be indestructible, but was designed to be waterproof. I had the Survivor case before the Lifeproof... I liked it pretty well and the belt clip it comes with is tough, but no match for the edge of a gun safe :whistling: It's also supposed to be waterproof to 6' and may be a good solution for yakers. The reason I kicked it to the curb is it's just too big to keep in my pocket and the rubber pads all over it keep it from sliding easily into and out of my pocket. I felt like I was carrying a brick also. I like the Lifeproof better so far, but I can see the rubber pads on the Survivor being useful on a Yak...:thumbsup:


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

On another note don't trust the otter box version. Took mine underwater in a pool, maybe one to two feet under and leaked like a sieve. Tough as nails but not waterproof as advertised.


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought a Lifeproof "lifejacket" on Ebay. It's big and orange and floats and has a lanyard. I wear it around my neck after I had a couple of close calls taking pictures of fish that weren't ready to be photographed. The lifejacket is pricy, $49, but I bought one on ebay, it was original as far as I can tell, and it came with another life proof case. I paid $17 for it.


----------



## blsmnsz (Mar 23, 2009)

I have both the lifeproof case and lifeproof lifejacket. I like the fact that the jacket has a lanyard and I can wear the phone around my neck or attach it to my kayak. If your spending $’s on the phone and lightproof case you might as well pay the extra dollars for the extra insurance the jacket gives you… If you have the jacket you don’t have to worry about the phone going to the bottom if you drop it over the side..


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Forgot to add that no one can hear you on speaker using the Survivor case. I use Bluetooth when I talk mostly, so a thick case was not a problem. So far, I like Lifeproof just a tad better...


----------

